# NG's Fo are they stronger?



## manny (Oct 8, 2014)

I have tried scents from BB and save on scents. At 1oz pop most scents seem very faint with cure. NG's website claims their scents are undiluted. Do you think their's are stronger than other suppliers? I am looking to make an order soon,and would like recommendations for fo's that really knock your socks off, good,bad,or indifferent. please don't send me to the soap scent review board. I got a special paid email address to apply and never got a response.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Oct 8, 2014)

They have my favorite OMH that I've found. That's where I get most of my FOs actually. I haven't had one that behaved differently than they stated. And I've only found one so far that I didn't like. As far as if they are stronger, I'm not sure, but I use them at .5 oz ppo and they hold up wonderfully.


----------



## Aline (Oct 8, 2014)

I buy from BB, WSP, SOS and Sweet Cakes and I definitely don't find NG oils stronger. Some of them seem to be weaker...


----------



## new12soap (Oct 8, 2014)

I have not found NG's fragrances to be any stronger than any other reputable supplier. They are good and I like them, as well as others.

Perhaps you are using scents that are known faders? Citrus scents in particular are very elusive.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't think they are any stronger than other suppliers. I could list a few that are strong from NG, and also different suppliers, since they all vary, there are weak fragrances from expensive suppliers, and strong fragrances from inexpensive suppliers. 
From NG the Island Fresh Gain is very strong, from Candle Science the Oakmoss & Amber, and the Lavender are very strong, and from WSP the Nag Champa is very strong.
I was cutting up some soap last night for embeds, and the Baby Bee from NG was still quite strong after 10 months, it had been shrink wrapped and stored. I was surprised since I didn't think any scent would be left.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2014)

I do use quite a few from NG but mostly because I like them not because they are strong than other companies.  Many times it comes down to personal preference in scents from one supplier to the next.  A few of my favorites are The Perfect Man, Teakwood & Cardamom, Hummingbird, Mango Sorbet.  I also like fragrances from other companies.  Symphony Scents, Soapalooza, BB etc.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 8, 2014)

Speaking of NG, I'm just about to make my first order for samples.  

In my basket so far:


Capri Olivo - sounded spa-ish
Perfect Man - everyone raves & I envision myself chasing the husband around making suggestive puns 
Cucumber & Melon - loved this from BBW
Pumpkin Apple Butter - sounded tasty
Pearberry - loved this from BBW
Kismet - loved Karma from Lush

Is there anything I should take out or add?  I have a little more room to add stuff to the basket. 

I like a strong scent but not anything overly sweet or floral.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2014)

I forgot, Bite Me and Pumpkin Apple Butter are nice as well as Pumpkin Walnut Biscotti.  China Rain is nice too I like it better than Capri Olivio.  The Perfect Man is strong so use it carefully.  I use it at .5-.6 oz ppo.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 8, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I forgot, Bite Me and Pumpkin Apple Butter are nice as well as Pumpkin Walnut Biscotti.  China Rain is nice too I like it better than Capri Olivio.  The Perfect Man is strong so use it carefully.  I use it at .5-.6 oz ppo.



Thanks!


----------



## manny (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, it's not easy, but i have started narrowing down the choices. I think I will order samples of

Island Fresh Gain
The Perfect Man
Teakwood & Cardamon
Hummingbird
Bite Me 
Cracklin Birch
Dark Musk
Egyptian Dragon
Cashmere Type
Alien
Angel


----------



## newbie (Oct 8, 2014)

I have yet to find an Angel-type FO that seems very strong. Have tried NG's and Daystar's and a couple others. 

Perfect Man is popular and strong. It wouldn't seem possible to make a slightly perfumey scent from grapefruit, but they have. I like it every time I make it. 

Cracklin Brich smells like a pile of leaves in the fall, but I didn't find it particularly strong.

I have their Dark Musk. Another one that doesn't jump out at you but is an excellent blender to get that base note and deepness into a blend. 

I would love to hear what the general response is to the Island Fresh Gain. That one has never even crossed my radar!


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 8, 2014)

I have lots from NG! I use them, BB and WSP as my main suppliers for FOs. There are a couple BB scents that I just loooooove that I can't find duplicates of elsewhere, so I still order a few from them. 
NG has a nice Lovespell, OMH, Berry Vanilla (or BRV, can't remember what it's called now, lol) Pearberry is nice and is selling really well for me. Peppermint Fluff is great!! It sold out last year really fast. Snickerdoodle Latte was nice, it sold well also, but not a top top seller. Their AppleJack Peel is ok... it didn't just wow me. I really really like Frosted Peak Tops, but it riced on me. I gelled it, and it kind of smoothed out, so I could still sell it. Wasn't a big fan of Kai and it didn't sell well. I like their Cucumber Canteloupe. Didn't like Blue Hawaiian at all... it has a sharp chemical note to me, but I had several people really like it. Tahitian Vanilla was nice also, but going to try a different vanilla next time. I use Warm Vanilla Sugar for winter, and it sells well. 
Those are just some from NG I've had experience with.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Newbie, I am not crazy about Island Fresh Gain! But I can say that it is strong.  I ordered it for a friend who loves that scent. I don't especially like laundry scents in general. I do like Sun Dried Cotton from WSP,  still there are so many great scents that I don't usually think about these types when I make soap.


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm actually curious as to which concentration you purchased from SOS? I am a fan of SOS, but I will admit that some scents like one of their sandalwood oils are way too weak at SOS concentration. Then they have a Somali Rose Scent that was really strong at SOS concentration (I would suggest a sniffie as it didn't smell too good to me). Their Chloe-type oil was dead-on (for anyone who knows about the old-school Chloe perfume). 

In any case, I wish you luck with you new purchases (I'll be curious of how they smell as well).


----------



## manny (Oct 9, 2014)

LunaSkye, I purchased the extreme concentrate. This was my first fo purchase and I mostly got perfume dupes.

Red Door-type  accurate and very strong. I can only take this scent and the original perfume in small doses.

Red (w) type  accurate at first, but in one year old soap with french green clay as a fixative, it has morphed to nothing but a plastic smell.

Pure Poison-type  not even close to the original, very floral

Hypnotic Poison-type  nice oob, but in body butter, morphs on the skin after a few hours to a weird chemical smell

Gravity-type  very nice and accurate. I made a salt bar in February,and its still there. I had an ex who wore this cologne,and my dog actually dug this bottle out of the shipping box and hid it in his bed:smile:

Alien -type  nice and pretty close to the original. I did not soap, but used in a roll on perfume.

Earth Goddess  fruity with a little patchouly, I used in dryer sheets. It scented the laundry nicely.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Oct 9, 2014)

Cracklin Birch is excellent and sticks well. I have bars that are over a year old and smell just as strong as the day I made them. My dad's favorite scent. (women seem to like it too)


----------



## Aline (Oct 9, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> I'm actually curious as to which concentration you purchased from SOS? I am a fan of SOS, but I will admit that some scents like one of their sandalwood oils are way too weak at SOS concentration. Then they have a Somali Rose Scent that was really strong at SOS concentration (I would suggest a sniffie as it didn't smell too good to me). Their Chloe-type oil was dead-on (for anyone who knows about the old-school Chloe perfume).
> 
> In any case, I wish you luck with you new purchases (I'll be curious of how they smell as well).



Not sure who you are addressing re SOS but I don't understand the point of purchasing their oils diluted (SOS concentration). Obviously you don't want to use them for soap and if you are selling them as perfume it's cheaper to purchase Extreme and dilute them yourself - plus you can choose the carrier. They sent me some SOS strength by mistake and when I asked them what they use to dilute it they said it is a 'proprietary' blend - which tells me it's probably cheap and nasty stuff!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Oct 9, 2014)

New to the forum but I've been making soap for about a year. What does "NG" stand for?  I know the other companies, but I'm always looking for nice less costly alternatives.  Thanks


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 9, 2014)

Nature's Garden


----------



## LunaSkye (Oct 9, 2014)

Aline said:


> Not sure who you are addressing re SOS but I don't understand the point of purchasing their oils diluted (SOS concentration). Obviously you don't want to use them for soap and if you are selling them as perfume it's cheaper to purchase Extreme and dilute them yourself - plus you can choose the carrier. They sent me some SOS strength by mistake and when I asked them what they use to dilute it they said it is a 'proprietary' blend - which tells me it's probably cheap and nasty stuff!



The question was addressed to manny, but it was also open to other people's imput. I'm not an entrepreneur and I primarily use them for scenting up my rooms. I didn't know that the SOS concentrate was actually diluted but it tends to be enough for me for the most part.  Thank you for sharing the information.


----------

